
Playstation 3 glitch fixed; due to erroneous leap year detection - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/98437/playstation-3-glitch-fixed-due-erroneous-leap-year-detection
======
giu
I didn't know what was causing this problem first. I tried to login to the
Playstation Network (PSN) and always got the _"An error has occurred. You have
been signed out of PlayStation Network (8001050F)"_ -error. I first suspected
my internet connection. The annoying part here was, that the internet
connection test on my PS3 showed that my internet connection worked, but the
PSN login didn't. The funny part then was, that I first searched for the
Twitter account of Sony PlayStation (<https://twitter.com/SonyPlayStation>) to
find information about this issue, instead of searching for the official blog,
where the actual information about the network status was posted
([http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/03/latest-info-on-
playst...](http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/03/latest-info-on-playstation-
network-status/)). Anyway, thanks to their Twitter account I got to the
network status message on their blog, and I was somehow happy to know that
it's a known issue and that they're working on it (this point goes to Sony's
Incident Management). Now I hope I didn't lose any of my _hard-earned_
trophies :)

~~~
ubernostrum
When I heard about this Sunday night, the fact that it happened on the last
day in February immediately set off little warning bells in the back of my
head. And while we can hope to be wrong about such basic things, unfortunately
that's what it usually is.

------
zephyrfalcon
Apparently there are still people/companies who roll their own leap year
routines... :-/

------
drtse4
Reminded me of the android camera issue on the Droid :) ...dates!

~~~
robin_reala
Zune as well: [http://www.zuneboards.com/forums/zune-news/38143-cause-
zune-...](http://www.zuneboards.com/forums/zune-news/38143-cause-
zune-30-leapyear-problem-isolated.html)

~~~
robin_reala
…and in a twist of fate, it turns out the problem was caused by the same bit
of silicon as the Zune issue: [http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digital-
foundry-vs-apocaly...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digital-foundry-vs-
apocalyps3)

